# Happy Birthday Bweiler & Skippershe!!



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

BWEILER & SKIPPERSHE, HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT DAY!!! 

























































Darlene


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Happy Birthday, bweiler and skippershe!*








I hope you both have great days!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*Sure hope you have the most*
*G*RAND
*R*EMARKABLE
*E*XCEPTIONAL
*A*BUNDANT
*T*REMENDOUS
*E*XALTED
*S*UPERB
*T*ERRIFIC
*kind of day!!!!*


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday.







I hope you both have a great day!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Thank you everyone for the birthday wishes!









My 4 year old neice called me this morning to sing Happy Birthday...Cutest thing ever!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Thank you everyone for the birthday wishes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An Appletini JUST for you!!!








Judi


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Happy Birthday, bweiler and skippershe!









Hope You Have A Great Day!!!!!!!!

Willie


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Happy Birthday to 2 Outbackers 









Happy Birthday tobweiler
HAve a nice day

Happy Birthday to skippershe
HAve a nice day

Don


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Thank you everyone for the birthday wishes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An Appletini JUST for you!!!








Judi
[/quote]

& a few more .............


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

RizFam said:


> Thank you everyone for the birthday wishes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An Appletini JUST for you!!!








Judi
[/quote]& a few more .............





















[/quote]
Carefull now, Tami. She *is* getting older....


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Thank you everyone for the birthday wishes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An Appletini JUST for you!!!








Judi
[/quote]& a few more .............





















[/quote]
Carefull now, Tami. She *is* getting older....
[/quote]
LOL!

i think


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

skippershe said:


> LOL!
> 
> i think


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Thank you everyone for the birthday wishes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An Appletini JUST for you!!!








Judi
[/quote]& a few more .............





















[/quote]
Carefull now, Tami. She *is* getting older....[/quote]
LOL!

i think







[/quote]
Not sure? Or can't remember?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

OOOOOOO














Wolfie


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Happy Birthday to you both!
















Hope it has been a blessed day for you.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO BOTH OF YOU!!!


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Hope you both have a 
VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Happy Birthday to both of you
























Because Skippershe never forgets to wish everyone Happy Birthday I want to wish her a very special Birthday. Skippershe I hope you have a great day.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sorry...was out of town yesterday and missed this.

Hope you have a great B-day Bweiler.

Hope Skippershe had a AWESOME...SUPER...OUT OF THIS WORLD Vacation. You are a great member of this board and always look forward to seeing your posts and poking fun back and forth with ya!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Sorry...was out of town yesterday and missed this.
> 
> Hope you have a great B-day Bweiler.
> 
> Hope Skippershe had a AWESOME...SUPER...OUT OF THIS WORLD Vacation. You are a great member of this board and always look forward to seeing your posts and poking fun back and forth with ya!!


Vacation?? Was I going somewhere??
If so, I must have forgotten...









I've got to stop having birthdays!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Sorry...was out of town yesterday and missed this.
> 
> Hope you have a great B-day Bweiler.
> 
> Hope Skippershe had a AWESOME...SUPER...OUT OF THIS WORLD Vacation. You are a great member of this board and always look forward to seeing your posts and poking fun back and forth with ya!!


Vacation?? Was I going somewhere??
If so, I must have forgotten...









I've got to stop having birthdays!
[/quote]
It's a sure sign! You're ALMOST as old as.....some of the other members on this fine site


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Sorry...was out of town yesterday and missed this.
> 
> Hope you have a great B-day Bweiler.
> 
> Hope Skippershe had a AWESOME...SUPER...OUT OF THIS WORLD Vacation. You are a great member of this board and always look forward to seeing your posts and poking fun back and forth with ya!!


Vacation?? Was I going somewhere??
If so, I must have forgotten...









I've got to stop having birthdays!
[/quote]

Blah....

Vacation....Birthday...who cares. You know what I meant.


----------

